# Are Handmade Cape and Handmade Crown really region exclusive?



## Last_bus_home (May 5, 2020)

I can’t find so much info on them, only speculation that they are for Children’s Day as a region exclusive, but I’ve also read that other items are specific to Japan’s Children’s day even (such a a carp banner which makes more sense). I have also seen these listed as being for World Children’s day which is a global event in November, in which case they wouldn’t be region exclusive and the datamine has showed up english descriptions (or at least information re that event). I’m so confused!
Handmade cape for example.


----------



## mirukushake (May 5, 2020)

I have a Japanese region account/game/Switch and those items are not legitimately in the game (yet). There has been no event/announcement either. People can get the items by hacking, which is why people have them but there is no info -- there is none yet.


----------



## Last_bus_home (May 5, 2020)

mirukushake said:


> I have a Japanese region account/game/Switch and those items are not legitimately in the game (yet). There has been no event/announcement either. People can get the items by hacking, which is why people have them but there is no info -- there is none yet.


Thank you, that’s really helpful, I didn’t think they seemed related to Japan’s Childrens’ day, they don’t fit the theme. In that case it seems much more likely that they’re going to be a worldwide thing. Have there been region exclusive items for Childrens’ day by the way?


----------



## mirukushake (May 5, 2020)

As far as I know, no regional items yet. The only item in my seasonal tab in Nook's Shopping is the Mother's Day mug which everyone has.


----------



## Last_bus_home (May 5, 2020)

mirukushake said:


> As far as I know, no regional items yet. The only item in my seasonal tab in Nook's Shopping is the Mother's Day mug which everyone has.


Thank you, that’s good to know, it would be amazing if they decided to put the regional events out globally, like a small opportunity to enjoy other cultures within game. Playing an EU version means we get US events, I’d be much more interested in getting regional events from a wider range of cultures.


----------



## xiangu (Jun 3, 2020)

mirukushake said:


> I have a Japanese region account/game/Switch and those items are not legitimately in the game (yet). There has been no event/announcement either. People can get the items by hacking, which is why people have them but there is no info -- there is none yet.


Hi, do you think others with Japanese region accounts simply time traveled to get the items? I don't know when Children's Day is but maybe they were not hacked and instead were obtained that way.


----------



## seliph (Jun 3, 2020)

xiangu said:


> Hi, do you think others simply time traveled to get the items? I don't know when Children's Day is but maybe they were not hacked and instead were obtained that way.


they're available in the seasonal section of nook shopping right now/after the june update. prior to june they were hacked.


----------



## Last_bus_home (Jun 3, 2020)

xiangu said:


> Hi, do you think others with Japanese region accounts simply time traveled to get the items? I don't know when Children's Day is but maybe they were not hacked and instead were obtained that way.


No, as answered above, they weren’t anything to do with Japanese children’s day which is in April. And now that has been further confirmed by the fact that they are available to everyone via the seasonal tab on Nook shopping. Though I was surprised they didn’t give any information in game about the event the items are in celebration of.


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 3, 2020)

I don't believe they are region exclusive. I have an EU-region switch and EU-region game but I bought them in my Nook Shopping app yesterday!


----------



## Last_bus_home (Jun 3, 2020)

janeying12 said:


> I don't believe they are region exclusive. I have an EU-region switch and EU-region game but I bought them in my Nook Shopping app yesterday!


They’re not region exclusive, but a month ago it was thought that they were, there were a lot of myths going around and people selling them on Nookazon (hacked) and people claiming they were exclusive items for Japan’s children’s day. I asked back then and it was confirmed they were nothing to do with Japan’s children’s day. When someone replied to this today I thought it was because now we know for definite, but it was still speculation. It’s confirmed, they are a June, international item.


----------



## xiangu (Jun 3, 2020)

omg thanks guys I got them. I didn't even know the seasonal section of Nook shopping existed


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jun 3, 2020)

I’m in the US and they are in my seasonal tab along with the Father’s Day mug


----------



## Fisher (Jun 3, 2020)

MelodyRivers said:


> I’m in the US and they are in my seasonal tab along with the Father’s Day mug


Same, I live in the US as well and just checked the seasonal tab. Handmade cape and crown are there for sale as well as dad mug


----------



## Clock (Jun 3, 2020)

Thankfully they’re not, I was surprised when it was available.


----------

